# Bo-Bac-2X for Paratyphoid Vacine????



## Sandy-HHC (Jan 7, 2008)

*Bo-Bac-2X for Paratyphoid Vaccine????*

My husband an I went to a fellow combine members to get some supplies for our loft and I asked for vaccines for Paramyxovirus and Paratyphoid. I was sold PMV-1 and Bo-Bac-2X. I had asked for Sal-Bac, but was told everyone was using this Bo-Bac-2X instead because it was the same as Sal-Bac at a lesser price. I did not have the Sal-Bac bottle to compare it to. Now I'm worried that I was sold some shot for cows with Mastitis.

Does anyone have any experience with this vaccine or even know anything about it? 

I belong to the United Pigeon Combine so if there are any combine members out there that can let me know what you think I'd appreciate it.

Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello, I am not the most experienced, so maybe some of the more experienced ones can help you more, but I just checked the Foy catalog, and I didn't see it there. I use the Sal-Bec myself. Never heard of Bo-Bec, but then, it may be form a different company. Anybody else have any info on this?  Wish I could have been more helpful. I am sure some of the more experienced ones will be along shortly. If I were you, IMO, I wouldn't use it until you get more info from the rest. Good Luck,


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Sandy-HHC said:


> My husband an I went to a fellow combine members to get some supplies for our loft and I asked for vaccines for Paramyxovirus and Paratyphoid. I was sold PMV-1 and Bo-Bac-2X. I had asked for Sal-Bac, but was told everyone was using this Bo-Bac-2X instead because it was the same as Sal-Bac at a lesser price. I did not have the Sal-Bac bottle to compare it to. Now I'm worried that I was sold some shot for cows with Mastitis.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this vaccine or even know anything about it?
> 
> ...


My mother use to say things like....Just because everyone else is jumping off the Brooklyn bridge...does not mean you should....or words to that effect... 

I would like to hear a vet say that this cheaper product is just as good, or better. In the mean time, saving $20 or whatever on a 100 dose bottle, is not much of a bargain if my birds are not fully protected. But then, I have always been willing to invest a little extra, in order to get results. I would have serious concerns, that this cheaper product is in fact effective....maybe it is, and if so, where are the pigeon studies to back that up ? In the mean time, I am not going to risk my colony on some product, simply because it is cheap, but that is me.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

until i hear dr wehr or dr marx say it is good im not gonna use it.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, here is what I found out about Bo-Bac:
http://www.bi-vetmedica.com/product_sites/BoBac2X/documents/BoBac2X_rp.pdf

I think if you can click on it, it should work, or else copy and paste it in your browser, it should work. It is in pdf format. No, it is not for pigeons, just in case someone else was thinking about using it. I wouldn't recommend it either.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Well, here is what I found out about Bo-Bac:
> 
> http://www.bi-vetmedica.com/product_sites/BoBac2X/documents/BoBac2X_rp.pdf
> 
> I think if you copy and paste it in your browser, it should work. It is in pdf format. No, it is not for pigeons, just in case someone else was thinking about using it. I wouldn't recommend it either.


The link didn't work. I fixed it. You can fix it in your post if you want to.


----------

